# Windows 7 Domain Login screen



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Windows 7 Pro Domain login screen is completely differrent from the XP one ( where you press cntl-alt-del )

Anyone know if it is possible to revert to the XP login screen?


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Firstly.. why would you want to? :grin:


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

> If you have Pro or Ultimate, open the Group Policy Editor and navigate to the following policy.
> 
> 
> Computer Configuration / Windows Settings / Security Settings / Local Policies / Security Options.
> ...


*SOURCE*


----------



## Wizek (Jul 17, 2010)

With Ultimate Windows Tweaker it is easy to set that up.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Poyol said:


> Firstly.. why would you want to? :grin:


Client has 15 XP machines . . two windows 7 machines and would like to have the logon consistent with all machines.

The Windows 7 logon screen requires additional typing when changeing users


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

simpswr said:


> Client has 15 XP machines . . two windows 7 machines and would like to have the logon consistent with all machines.
> 
> The Windows 7 logon screen requires additional typing when changeing users


Hope my answer helped.
It'd be better than using a third-party piece of software in a corporate environment.

Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . . I'll give it a try


----------

